
PageSpeed Insights for Google.com - hunvreus
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=google.com
======
brianjking
To be fair if you do pagespeed insights on
[https://www.google.com/](https://www.google.com/) instead of
[http://google.com](http://google.com) skipping the http to https redirect
they score a 71 on mobile and 100 on desktop.

------
bearden
PageSpeed Insights should always be used as more of a guideline than a be-all
end-all of optimizing.

